# dev-java/oracle-jre-bin-1.7.0.25:1.7  e banco do brasil

## potuz

É uma instalação nova tentando accesar o Banco do brasil recebo "Não foi possível instalar o Módulo de Segurança." apagando a pasta .java no home não funciona. Alguma sugestão?

----------

